

How not to get f*cked by an investor’s lack of value-add. - vlaskovits
http://www.vlaskovits.com/2012/08/how-not-to-get-fcked-by-an-investors-lack-of-value-add/

======
wensing
And what percentage of investors are actually in that top tier of legitimate
value-add?

~~~
vlaskovits
A tiny minority.

